# Roamio Drive Copy Upgrade?



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

Has drive copying been perfected for the Roamio yet?

I have a Plus and I'd like to order a 3TB drive for it, yet keep all my settings and recordings. 

The upgrade thread from what I read covered mostly OOB upgrades.

Thanks,
-Don


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

+1 
I'm interested too


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

+1 for me as well.

I used kmttg to transfer as much as I could from my old series 3. But would be fantastic to transfer everything when I drop in a new drive.


----------



## RichieR (Dec 19, 2013)

I upgraded my Plus with a 3Gb drive recently. While I didn't copy everything from the old to the new, I used Tivo Desktop to move shows to my PC from the old drive. Then moved em back with desktop to the new drive once installed. 

The biggest hassles I had were:

1. Had to get the cable company out to fix certain channels with the same card... Took them 5 minutes to make a call. 

2. Had to set up my Season Passes etc as they were wiped with the new drive install. 

Even with the minor inconveniences, it was worth it for me... So much more recording time. I'm loving it now! 

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wish there was a do it yourself way to use a 4TB drive. I would love to have a 4TB drive instead of the 3TB in my Roamio Pro. But currently the only way to get one is from Weaknees. And it costs $350. I've started using TiVo Desktop more recently to keep some content since the 3TB is not large enough for me.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

RichieR said:


> 2. Had to set up my Season Passes etc as they were wiped with the new drive install.


Yes, Tivo should support this themselves.. but you could have saved then restored them with kmttg.


----------



## RichieR (Dec 19, 2013)

mattack said:


> Yes, Tivo should support this themselves.. but you could have saved then restored them with kmttg.


Im still a newb with this so unfortunately I'm learning the hard way.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

DonnieZ said:


> Has drive copying been perfected for the Roamio yet?
> 
> I have a Plus and I'd like to order a 3TB drive for it, yet keep all my settings and recordings.
> 
> ...


Maybe try cloning it? I've never needed to try this with a Roamio, but all my personal computers have hard drive clones that I update about every six months. Seems like it would be worth a shot. At worst you'd just have to low level reformat the new drive.


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

ltxi said:


> Maybe try cloning it? I've never needed to try this with a Roamio, but all my personal computers have hard drive clones that I update about every six months. Seems like it would be worth a shot. At worst you'd just have to low level reformat the new drive.


My only concern with cloning the drive is it's likely going to clone the partition table as well. I feel I might end up with a 3TB drive with a 1TB partition on it, leaving 2 TB of unused space.

You're right though - the cost to try this is pretty low.

I'm honestly thinking I might actually have enough space with 1TB! I've lived with 1TB with my TiVoHD that I upgraded, and this one is only hovering around 25% after a week and a ton of suggestion records.

Wait.. Who am I kidding?? I know I'm going to upgrade it at some point, even if I justify it "just because it can be done..." The sooner the better I guess.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If you clone it to a larger drive the additional space will be unused.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

suggestions do not impact the % of space used reporting. Larger drive would give you tons more suggestions.


----------

